# 15lbs CB and 35lbs BBB (Pics)



## scpatterson (Dec 18, 2009)

Well the deed has started. I trimmed and my 3 loins in half and I deboned and trimmed 4 butts for BBB. I also split my butts in half so it would not be so thick and be more the shape of bacon. Was just shy of 47 pounds total. I rubbed the Hi Mountain cure into the meat and massaged it in really good. I then stacked the met really tight together in a plastic meat binand wrapped in a few layers of plastic wrap. We are headed on vac for 10 days tomorrow morning will be abck in 12 days. A friend is coming over to move it around in 5 days....Heres the pics


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks Great, You must really be craving BBQ...


----------



## desertlites (Dec 18, 2009)

Now thats a way to get your feet wet Chris-what a great start. Enjoy your X-mas vacation.


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 18, 2009)

You've got quite a project on your hands.

Lookin forwards to the pics


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2009)

You're starting to irritate me. You're such an overachiever. You know I'm teasing. But seriously, you leave the country for how many months? Back on the forum 15 minutes after you hit the USA, and hasn't stepped away from the smoker ever since. Now you're leaving on a family vacation. Oh but wait, let me prep 47 pounds of meat...just to make sure you're prepped for the second you get back from vacation.

God bless ya! My wife would be a lot happier of a person if I had 1/2 the drive you did. LOL

Have a great vacation. Can't wait to see how the bacon turns out. 

Can we expect to see pictures of some Mickey Mouse pancakes?


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 18, 2009)

LMAO.......


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like one heck of a start


----------



## freshmeat (Dec 18, 2009)

Wooooooo Hoooooooooo!  
50 pounds of buckboard and 15 pounds of canadian, you are going to need some help getting rid of that, (count me in if your looking).

How big is your fridge, you have a locker?

Going on vacation is not a bad idea for a long cure, eliminates having to look at the little goodies every time you open the fridge for two weeks in anticipation.

Did you order the Hi Mountain, or did you find it somewhere in middle TN?

Have a great time on your vacation!


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Mountain...This time...


----------



## alx (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome start patterson..When i get done with stopping over at pignits-daves-you are next stop...lol...

Rock on brother........


----------



## pignit (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm figuring I'm gonna run out long before Chris does so lets just meet over at his place... munch on what I got left till his is done...... Good Lord!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2009)

Man oh Man chris you said you wanted to do some buckboard and some canadian bacon but this is alittle over board ain't it. But thats a heck of a start. I cann't wait for the Qview.


----------



## txbigred (Dec 18, 2009)

My bottle of Lipitor just started rattling on the counter after I looked at your pics!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

Great start Chris !
Willie will be proud of you.

I can't wait to see the final smoked beauties.

Have fun on your "Wacaaaasion" (that's PA Dutch).

Bearcarver


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

Well its been 14 days since I put my bacon on to cure. I took it out tonite and did a fry test and it was really good. Just a little salty so i rinsed it real well and soaked in ice water and rinsed and dryed with a towel. I put some fresh cracked pepper on half. I wanted to let it sit to dry for the night and since the tempswill be about 38 tonight I put it in my Plywood smoker to hang over night and dry and will start smoking early tomorrow.....
Here it is all cured up and headed to the smoker for the night to dry and smoke tomorrow.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

Well filled the smoker up at 9am. Temps holding perfect at 115 with very little gas being used. Its windy out today but with the cooker inside the box no issues. Ran it staright up to 120 and backed off a little to get what I wanted. Gonna smoke around 9 hours.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2010)

'Bout time you get back Chris !
We've all been sitting here for two weeks waiting !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great so far, but I can't wait to see it nice & browned & ready for slicing & the beautiful piles of sliced wonderfulness (new word ?).

Don't forget the final Qview,

Anxious Bearcarver


----------



## morkdach (Jan 1, 2010)

got me hungry now i just thawed some BBB for snackies now its time to make more.
keep us updated


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

looks awesome!


----------



## alx (Jan 1, 2010)

Very Impressive Chris.....Love that smoker pic with the meat in there...


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 1, 2010)

Continues to look great so far. Don't you just love this time of year when your smoker can double for a refridgerator overnight
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






? Are those regular bacon hooks or did you make something to hang with? Can't quite tell from the pics.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

Those are shirt hangers I cut and bent...LOL...Bacon hooks now


----------



## builder59 (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks great!!!  You cook like me,,, for an army!!!


----------



## erain (Jan 1, 2010)

heck of a smoke, waitin on the finale!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

8 Hours in and this is what it looks like. Its not where I want it just yet so Im gonna run it for a few more hours....


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking good Chris!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 2, 2010)

Yummmm Bacon-great color Chris-comming along just fine.with the mass of the BB I can see it taking a lil longer.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 2, 2010)

Got it out of the smoker after 11.5 hours. It turned out really good, even the misses likes it. I fryed up a few pieces of both the Canadian and the Buckboard. Im gonna let it it sit in teh fridge for a few days before I slice it and feeze.. I will get some sliced up pics as well in a few days..Thanks for looking..Im gonna trim up the butt halves once Im ready to slice it and use the odd pieces for beans and such.......The Plywood smoker worked like a champ..I did learn one thing..You have to kick up the burner for a second to get the wood to smoking and then crank it back down to just a light flame


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG, Chris, that stuff looks sooooooo good!
Wish I was there to help you sample it !

Well deserved-------->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Don't forget Qview of the huge piles of sliced up bacons & the delicious ends too!

Hungry Bearcarver


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 2, 2010)

That looks awesome!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I need to give the bacon thing a try


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 2, 2010)

Well all things come to an end.....

Bought a slicer from Basspro today. It did good but I think they designed it for cutting strawerries or peanut butter because 50 pounds of bacon was givin it fits. Sliced it and vaccumed packed into 1.5 pounds packs...

I cut the hanging pieces off and packaged those to use for seasoning in beans and such....Hope everyone enjoyed the post.....Snack Sticks and Jerky are coming up shortly


----------



## walle (Jan 3, 2010)

Man - great job on both. I know that was a ton of slicing after going through my bacon project.

I think I'll try having it almost frozen before I slice my next batch.  Soaking some CB now.

Thanks for sharing.
Tracey


----------



## alx (Jan 3, 2010)

Gosh dang berrie slicers.....Must have bears as relatives themmfolks...

Looks real good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but you already gotem..Real nice....

Whiskey road my friend...........


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2010)

Great job Chris, the bacon and CB look outstanding.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2010)

I love it Chris !
Bacon Wonderland !
Now I feel tired like your slicer-----I must be dehydrated from all the drooling.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Drooling Bearcarver

PS: I gave you points earlier, but with that much bacon you deserve more !


----------



## rw willy (Jan 3, 2010)

Go big or go home!
That looks like a great batch of bacon.  Congrats


----------



## markf (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow.....that's all I have is...WOW


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 4, 2010)

that is a lot of meat my friend


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that is a LOT of bacon.  Looks awesome!







for the effort and the great results.

Now about that slicer.  Santa brought me a LEM 7.5" that looks exactly like that.  I'll never put it to that kind of test, but should I take it back before I mess it up?


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Dude.... The brand on my slicer is a High Country from Bass Pro..LEM makes a nice product from what I understand so you shoudlnt ahve any issues....

I just finished slicing 15 pounds of beef and 15 pounds of deer for jerky and it did OK just under powered and the slide for the table is too short....But it did the job

By the way....You forgot to add the points!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

Chris that is a lot of really good looking bacon - what a job -


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks awesome Chris great job


----------

